# Blew 14 yr old Cerwin Vega Woofer...what now?



## Davenlr

Need advice:

I have a pair of Cerwin Vega DX-7 floor speakers as the primary speakers in my surround system. They are rated at 6 ohms, 93 SPL/m, 12" three way. They ROCK, and are LOUD.

Center Speaker is an Opimus twin speaker 89SPL/m. 

Rear channels are Pioneer 5 1/2" two-way bookshelf speakers on the floor.

Sub is a 300W Polk Audio 12".

OK, here is the problem. For a long time, the foam surround on the woofers of the Cerwin Vegas has been dry rotted, but sounded ok. For some reason, tonight, one of the woofers gave up the ghost (crackly, distorted), and pushing the cone in and out causes a scratchy dragging noise (other woofer doesnt do that).

After scouring the web, it appears there are no longer any direct factory replacements available (they are like 15 yrs old). So, what would you folks do... Buy a new pair of speakers, or try to find a woofer that will fit, and be somewhat around the same specs?

If you would replace them (they were $550 each when I bought them), what would you replace them with? Current replacement from Cerwin Vega appears to be about $399 each. I really dont want to spend that much money right now. I do like to crank it up occasionally though, so dont want something that will pop easily. Amp is a 85W/ch Denon.

I can set the crossover to the sub at anything from 60 to 250hz, so the low end of the replacement isnt overly important.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions....


----------



## Laxguy

I'd look into repairing the cone. Either DIY or a commercial outfit. 
Sorry I have no leads myself, and the last cone I repaired was 50 years ago!


----------



## Davenlr

I found a place that might do that. Ill have to check into that, and see what the cost is. Shipping those heavy magnets isnt going to be cheap either.

In the mean time, Being in Arkansas, I checked into our local speaker manufacturer, Klipsch just to see what they offered, and found an across the board 5 star rating on the KB-15 bookshelf speaker set, and it has a 94db SPL/m...The power rating matches my amp as well. The reviews said it didnt even need a sub... Ive never heard a bookshelf speaker that didnt need a sub. I ran over and picked up a pair. Figured I would use them through the holidays until I decided what to do.

I am totally amazed. They actually sound better than those huge Cerwin Vegas. Guess 15 years of technology helps, but I cant believe how well they sound.

I set the crossover to 125hz, adjusted the sub to match the output level (they are loud), and it really sounds good. Best thing, they fit on the wood CD racks on either side of the TV, and you cant even see them unless you are looking for them.

Ive always wanted Klipsch, but never could afford the big ones.


----------



## Laxguy

Love it! "Local mfg."---- Klipsch! Do they have factory seconds? 
Anyway, "sounds like" this is turning out well!


----------



## B Newt

There are foam kits to repair speaker cones. Go to this site for help. They will point you in the right direction.

http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/index.php


----------



## Davenlr

Nope, no factory seconds. I stopped by their place and asked about a year ago.

B Newt: The cones do need repair, but its the voice coil that went out on the woofer. Ill check that site, however, and see if I can get any advice.

Right now though, these Klipschs' are sounding better than I ever remember the CV's sounding, and they are 1/4 the size. Its amazing.

Re-read the Denon manual, and set the Front speakers to Small, LFE to Normal, and Crossover at 100, and now it sounds even better. Letting the sub do all the <100 hz stuff. Should make the little speakers last a little longer without having all that extra bass power going through them.

Testing them out with Jean Michel Jarres' Equinoxe CD.


----------



## scooper

Dave - you're making it sound like blowing out the 14 year old C-V's and replacing them actually was a good thing 

My personal system is a Pioneer VSX-521-k with 2 Boston Acoustics VR20's mains, a Boston Acoustics CRC center, and 2 Boston Acoustic HD5s for surround. The VR20s do well enough at bass that I don't miss a sub woofer with them.


----------



## Davenlr

Yea, I was horrified at first, since they cost me $500 each back 15 yrs ago...but after installing these new Klipsch speakers, which cost $250 a pair... it turns out not only do they sound better (the CVs were pretty worn, dry rotted), but I gained a huge amount of space on either side of my media center


----------



## zx10guy

Glad you are pleased with your Klipsch's. And I'm not surprised you've found the Klipsch's to sound better than the Cerwin's.

The last and only set of Cerwins I auditioned was about 20 years ago. The only positive I got out of that experience was that they did indeed play loud. The sound quality left a lot to be desired. Especially in the mids where it just sounded like there was a huge gaping hole in the frequency reproduction and the highs were just piercing.

As for speakers not needing subs, I'm of the camp that even full height/full range speakers can benefit from subs unless they have massive bass drivers in them. We're talking about 12 to 15" or have a proper design to produce 30 Hz and below with no dB loss at reference levels. In addition, subs allow for the optimum placement to get the best bass response in a particular room. Because what is optimal for your main speakers for things like sound staging isn't always the optimal place for bass reproduction. In addition, the amps driving your main speakers receive a benefit as they're not being asked to work as hard to produce full range sound.


----------



## Davenlr

ZX10guy - Without a doubt the mids are much better with the Klipsch. And you are right, I have my sub a long way from the mains. Seems to sound best in the back corner of the room.


----------



## satcrazy

Davenlr said:


> Yea, I was horrified at first, since they cost me $500 each back 15 yrs ago...but after installing these new Klipsch speakers, which cost $250 a pair... it turns out not only do they sound better (the CVs were pretty worn, dry rotted), but I gained a huge amount of space on either side of my media center


Do your new speakers have a model# ? Is there a web site for this place you bought from?

You sound real happy with these.

Thanks!


----------



## Davenlr

satcrazy said:


> Do your new speakers have a model# ? Is there a web site for this place you bought from?
> 
> You sound real happy with these.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, KB15's. On Best Buy website under bookshelf speakers.
Klipsch - Icon 5-1/4" 2-Way Bookshelf Speakers (Pair)
Model: KB-15
SKU: 2138167
340W peak power (85W RMS); dual 5-1/4" woofers; 1" aluminum diaphragm compression driver; Tractrix horn technology

http://www.klipsch.com/kb-15-bookshelf-speakers-pair


----------



## Davenlr

Just a note for anyone interested. Best Buy has the Klipsch KB-15 pair on sale for $100 off this week.... $149. Just bought a second pair.


----------



## lugnutathome

"Dual" 5-1/4" woofers? Only if you count the pair

Don "made me look" Bolton



Davenlr said:


> Yes, KB15's. On Best Buy website under bookshelf speakers.
> Klipsch - Icon 5-1/4" 2-Way Bookshelf Speakers (Pair)
> Model: KB-15
> SKU: 2138167
> 340W peak power (85W RMS); dual 5-1/4" woofers; 1" aluminum diaphragm compression driver; Tractrix horn technology
> 
> http://www.klipsch.com/kb-15-bookshelf-speakers-pair


----------



## Davenlr

lugnutathome said:


> "Dual" 5-1/4" woofers? Only if you count the pair
> 
> Don "made me look" Bolton


Yea, I never noticed that. Is it for sure, just one per speaker. The tower version has two.


----------

